# HCC Coder Position - Remote



## Lorri62t (Oct 27, 2015)

JOB Type: HCC Coder ? Remote
Facility: Tactical Management Inc. 
Tactical Management centrally located in Winter Park, FL. We strive to provide services to Medicare Advantage plans, Hospital networks and Physician practices. We drive better health outcomes, quality improvement and accuracy in government-sponsored health care programs. Remote Coder Scope with TMI is to show proficiency in all aspects of outpatient coding. Complies with all aspects of Corporate Compliance standards. 
Location: Remote 
Work/Shift: Flexible
Employment Type: Contract Based / with opportunity of Part Time / Full Time
Pay: $17.00 - $20.00 /Hours ? Productivity Based
Experience: 1 year+ in HCC coding Preferred 
Travel: None
Job Description:
The HCC coder should be able to;
	Perform Accurate and timely review and validation of HCC/RxHCC?s through medical records.
	Review the medical records information to identify all appropriate coding based on CMS/MRA Guidelines.
	Identify and code all diagnosis, capture code accurately and completely, from medical records using ICD 9, ICD 10, CPT and HCPCS coding classification systems. 
	Abstract data from various type of medical records, such as hospital record, consult notes  
	Verify and ensure the accuracy, specificity, completeness and appropriateness of Diagnosis codes based on services provided. 
	Conduct documentation review and  demonstrate problem solving ability with regards to validating accurate HCC coding
	Code documentation of ICD-9-CM codes or ICD 10 codes to verify that coding meets both established coding standards as well as CMS Risk Adjustment Guidelines.  
	The coder will follow the process of the company and take responsibility on coding projects as assigned. 
	Be responsible for sharing any issue with management staff.
	The coder will be responsible for timely completion of projects, 


Qualifications / Education:
	At least High School Diploma
	License, Registration, and/or Certification Requirement: CPC and CRC or equivalent credentials and if CRC is not present, equivalent experience in Risk Adjustment necessary.  If contract extends long term, then CRC will need to be obtained within a agreed timeframe with TMI.
	** MUST BE CERTIFIED Coder  		** MUST BE ICD 10 CERTIFIED
	** Medical Terminology, Anatomy, Physiology, ICD 9 and ICD 10 efficiency required


Tactical Management is an equal opportunity employer and will consider all applications without regard to race, sex, age, color, religion, national origin, veteran status, disability, genetic information or any other characteristic protected by law.

If you have questions about this position, please contact us at: info@tacticalmanagement.com

Please, Send Resume To:
Email: jatittle@tacticalmanagement.com


----------

